#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-03
<YoBoY> teolemon, déjà en train de modifier la doc de si bon matin :D
<YoBoY> teolemon, j'ai fait ajouter ce matin la supervision par piwik sur les pages de guide.ubuntu-fr.org, un rapport sera émis tous les 1er du mois et envoyé à la ML des traducteurs
<rickero> hello tout le monde
<JulienEnilrahc> Salut !
<rickero> Si jamais Julien, je suis Enrico... je ne sais pas si tu as déjà vu mon pseudo :-)
<JulienEnilrahc> Non :) Justement j'étais en train de lire ton dernier mail
<JulienEnilrahc> Et je me demandais si j'étais dans la bonne salle de discussion
<rickero> Oui oui c'est ici
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<JulienEnilrahc> Ok ça marche.
<rickero> Salut Sylvie
<cqfd93> vous allez bien ?
<JulienEnilrahc> Salut Sylvie (je vais apprendre les pseudos par coeur :)
<rickero> Hihih... ca viendra, on n'est pas nombreux.
<rickero> désolé, afk quelques minutes
<cqfd93> enrico, lâcheur !!!
<JulienEnilrahc> Dites, Sylvie, Enrico, sur quoi vaut-il mieux que je bosse en ce moment à votre avis ?
<JulienEnilrahc> Je continue sur Kubuntu ou je passe à autre chose ?
<cqfd93> Julien : tu fais ce qui
<cqfd93> oops !
<JulienEnilrahc> je crois que j'ai loupé un bout :)
<cqfd93> c'est moi qui ai appuyé sur entrée trop tôt...
<cqfd93> tu fais ce que tu préfères : la traduction de Kubuntu (il reste à faire) ou si le cœur t'en dis, tu peux nous donner un coup de main à relire le manuel "Premiers pas avec Ubuntu 12.10"
<cqfd93> on ne te force pas le choix !
<cqfd93> Il risque juste de ne pas y avoir grand monde pour relire tes traductions
<JulienEnilrahc> Je tourne sous Ubuntu et pas Kubuntu donc je me sens plus investi dans la traduction du premier!
<cqfd93> Enrico : tu verras ça quand tu reviendras
<cqfd93> je crois que j'ai fini les liens dans precise aussi bien que quantal
<cqfd93> julien : moi aussi je suis plus à l'aise avec Ubuntu :-)
<JulienEnilrahc> Je viens de voir tes mails concernant la relecture du manuel (j'étais absent ces derniers jours), je vais regarder ça.
<cqfd93> ça rendrait bien service
<cqfd93> maintenant, on peut dire que le manuel precise est prê, mais quantal a encore besoin de relecture (il y a des différences)
<JulienEnilrahc> qu'est-ce que tu entends par "différence" ?
<JulienEnilrahc> Tu veux dire que la majorité des deux docs sont similaires et qu'il faut donc que je me consacre aux parties que l'on ne trouvait pas dans la doc de Precise c'est ça ?
<cqfd93> le texte n'est pas identique entre les deux versions, le même sujet peut être reformulé dans quantal, des sujets ajoutés ou peut-être supprimés
<cqfd93> des paragraphes déplacés de la marge vers le corps de texte ou vice versa
<cqfd93> plutôt que de chercher les différences, il faut parcourir le manuel quantal de bout en bout
<JulienEnilrahc> D'accord (je me disais bien que c'était trop beau :D)
<rickero> re... Julien, je conseillerais presque de prendre des chapitres au hasard... YoBoY a par exemple relu à partir du début, donc si tu prends un chapitre vers le milieu ou la fin, c'est pas plus mal
<rickero> Et dépêche toi de le faire avant Sylvie, elle ne nous laisse que des miettes à faire !
<JulienEnilrahc> D'accord bonne idée
<JulienEnilrahc> par contre je viens de trouver une coquille à la première ligne :)
<JulienEnilrahc> je la dis quand même ?
<JulienEnilrahc> :)
<rickero> non, organise un concours et fais-nous deviner!
<JulienEnilrahc> "guide à l'attention" et non pas "à l'intention"
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> ha oui
<JulienEnilrahc> (pardon pour le concours je ferai à la prochaine)
<rickero> Salut YoBoY. quoi, on trouve un défaut à ce que tu as déjà relu ???
<rickero> :-)
<YoBoY> non, mais tu me HL alors forcément je viens voir ce qu'il se passe ;)
<rickero> ah pardon
<YoBoY> et le temps que je backlog… :p
<rickero> tu as un détecteur de YoBoY sur le salon?
<JulienEnilrahc> Salut Yoboy
<YoBoY> rickero, oui c'est la base :)
<YoBoY> salut tout le monde
<YoBoY> bienvenue JulienEnilrahc :)
<JulienEnilrahc> Merci ;)
<JulienEnilrahc> C'est pas con le détecteur de nom pour savoir quand on parle de toi
<JulienEnilrahc> je ne connaissais pas
<JulienEnilrahc> Blague à part
<JulienEnilrahc> vous travaillez souvent via le chat
<JulienEnilrahc> ou plutôt par mail ?
<YoBoY> ça dépend du type de travaux je dirais
<YoBoY> le chat à l'avantage d'une réponse rapide ou de pouvoir se réunir pour bosser ensemble, le mail c'est du différé
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<YoBoY> bisous cqfd93 :)
<cqfd93> bisous à toi aussi :-)
<rickero> C'est vrai qu'on est plus efficace qu'avec des mails. En tout cas si on se met tous sur un sujet, ca avance vite.
<rickero> Et framapad évite un peu les "collisions" (permet de se partager le travail)
<cqfd93> et quand on se met à bosser, on est féroces !
<JulienEnilrahc> ha ha :)
<JulienEnilrahc> Je ne connais pas bien Framapad
<YoBoY> pour les notifications quand on vous cite, ça dépend du client IRC que vous utilisez, les clients IRC qui font que ça, c'est juste une option à configurer, les autres (empaty ou pidgin) ça doit ausi pouvoir se configurer, faut chercher un peu plus :p
<rickero> http://lite.framapad.org/p/revisionUbuntu
<rickero> C'est là qu'on était avant que ce salon soit créé. On y va d'ailleurs toujours
<cqfd93> on est des débutants sur irc comparés à toi yoboy
<YoBoY> je crois que c'est la première fois que je vois quelqu'un utiliser thunderbird pour venir ici en tout cas :p
<JulienEnilrahc> Oui j'essaye d'être original :)
<JulienEnilrahc> Mais je n'y connais rien aux salons IRC, c'est la première fois que je me connecte à un
<JulienEnilrahc> (comment tu vois que je suis sous TB ?)
<JulienEnilrahc> Enrico: merci pour le lien
<cqfd93> faut que j'essaye thunderbird
<cqfd93> je vous quitte, à+
<cqfd93_> essai non concluant...
<YoBoY> JulienEnilrahc, c'est écrit dans ton host
<cqfd93_> je reviens...
<YoBoY> JulienEnilrahc, tape /whois JulienEnilrahc
<JulienEnilrahc> Ha ok!
<JulienEnilrahc> Et tu vois mon ip ??
<cqfd93> re moi, je continue avec pidgin
<JulienEnilrahc> Sylvie: oui l'interface est pas super fun...
<JulienEnilrahc> J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas masse de fonctionnalités
<cqfd93> et en plus je m'appelais cqfd94 :-(
<YoBoY> JulienEnilrahc, oui et que tu es chez numericable
<cqfd93> après, j'ai essayé sur le web : cqfd93_
<YoBoY> rien de bien méchant, t'inquiète pas ;)
<JulienEnilrahc> ;)
<JulienEnilrahc> Sylvie tu es de Seine Saint Denis ?
<cqfd93> ah si ! je suis du 9³, pas du 9⁴ !
<cqfd93> oui, je suis du 9 cube ;-)
<JulienEnilrahc> ok :)
<JulienEnilrahc> Je vous laisse je vais manger, bonne soirée à tous !
<YoBoY> et moi du 9⁴
<cqfd93> bon appétit !
<YoBoY> ça se voit pas ? normal je triche ;)
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> je voulais parler de "à l'intention" / "à l'attention"
<YoBoY> quel contexte ?
<cqfd93> au début de l'avant-propos
<cqfd93> je pense que "à l'intention" est la bonne expression : elle veut dire "destiné à"
<rickero> Sylvie: que fait-on? Tu as vu le pad? J'ai dit à xavier qu'il pouvait se contenter de signaler les coquilles sans faire de suggestions. Penses-tu que cela soit mieux qu'il fasse directement des suggestions?
<YoBoY> c'est toujours mieux de pointer le soucis avec la correction à côté non ?
<YoBoY> ou au moins l'avis du pourquoi on pense que c'est un soucis
<rickero> Pas faux
<rickero> Mais on lui dit de faire une suggestion directement, c'est plus simple, non?
<cqfd93> vous parlez de suggestions sur le pad ou sur launchpazd ?
<rickero> explication sur le pad, suggestion sur launchpad
<rickero> Pour Xavier je n'étais pas sûr qu'il savait où aller faire ses corrections
<YoBoY> comme tu le sens
<YoBoY> pour les coquilles ça a du sens
<rickero> ok je vais compléter
<cqfd93> je serais plutôt pour juste les suggestions sur le pad
<rickero> c'est aussi une forme de reconnaissance que de voir son nom dans les crédits :-)
<rickero> Sylvie: si tu préfères que les relecteurs ne fassent que signaler les bugs sur framapad, alors il faut changer le titre ("merci de coller ici les liens... des suggestions")
<cqfd93> oui, d'accord pour changer le titre
<cqfd93> hier ou avant-hier, Havok_novak a signalé une espace manquante avant un dash (sommaire, chapitre 1, Installation d’Ubuntu— Démarrage) et j'ai essayé de le corriger, mais sans succès => bug à signaler à kevin avant de publier
<cqfd93> Autre problème : dans precise l'appendice est "A License" et dans quantal, c'est "A Licence"
<rickero> Uh? Je croyais que le \dash était géré correctement par le um-french.clo
<YoBoY> c'est où l'espace manquante ?
<cqfd93> à part ça, je crois qu'on peut publier precise
<cqfd93> avant le dash
<rickero> oui, mais avant le dash, on retire toutes les espaces et on en ajoute une
<cqfd93> (dans le sommaire)
<YoBoY> faudrait voir en dernier détail pour un affichage justifié, et le soucis de la note latérale trop basse
<rickero> les notes c'est kevin qui assure le positionnement fin
<cqfd93> quand c'est dans le corps du texte, ça marche, dans cet item du sommaire, ça ne marche pas
<rickero> mais seulement lorsqu'on a tout fini, car il ne veut pas devoir recommencer
<rickero> sylvie: ah ok
<rickero> sylvie: alors on peut corriger le texte
<cqfd93> mais où ?
<rickero> ah ok je découvre seulement... :-)
<YoBoY> ya que là que ce dash manque d'espace
<cqfd93> oui, et j'ai essayé diverses corrections, à base de ~ et de \, (dans le po) mais rien à faire
<cqfd93> Enrico :
<rickero> oui? je vais peut-être essayer un petit coup de um-french.clo
<cqfd93> j'ai l'intention d'écrire ce soir à kevin pour :
<cqfd93> - lui signaler les deux problèmes (dash du sommaire et license dans precise)
<cqfd93> - lui demander si on peut ne publier que precise tout en continuant à fignoler quantal
<cqfd93> - et si oui, lui demander de débuter la finalisation de precise
<cqfd93> ah, ça serait dans um-french.clo ?
<cqfd93>  
<cqfd93> à part ça, je rectifie des captures quantal
<cqfd93>  
<rickero> je l'ai cru, mais il n'y a pas de différence entre les clo de precise et quantal
<rickero> encore des images?
<cqfd93> tu as fait des pull ces derniers jours ?
<rickero> non.
<rickero> j'ai seulement vu dans license.tex : \chapter{License}
<rickero> suivi de :
<cqfd93> les images, c'est pour mettre au propre les bordures
<cqfd93> je fait ça avec gimp
<rickero> je n'arrivais pas à prendre la fenêtre proprement avec la MV :-(
<rickero> Je confirme qu'avant, le titre était bien comme ceci (copié - collé de precise): "Installation d’Ubuntu — Démarrage"
<YoBoY> avant quoi ?
<YoBoY> :p
<rickero> avant, quoi .-)
<YoBoY> je mets à jour mon serveur, si ça coupe et que je reviens pas c'est que j'aurais fait de la merde :p
<rickero> essaie une espace insécable. ca coupe pas
<rickero> bonne chance
<cqfd93> :-)
<rickero> Sylvie, je dois faire un pull pour trouver les problèmes?
<cqfd93> l'espace et license ?  A vrai dire, je ne sais pas
<cqfd93> quand tu compiles avec ce que tu as, est-ce que tu vois ces 2 problèmes ?
<cqfd93> je retourne à gimp
<rickero> avec licence, oui, mais aucun problème avec le dash
<cqfd93> c'est bizarre...
<cqfd93> je vais pusher les captures quantal, faire les pull, re-downloader pes po et recompiler
<cqfd93> *les po
<rickero> Ouah, un salon tout propre
<cqfd93> :-)
<rickero> J'ai trouvé ton problème de license / licence
<rickero> l'explication
<cqfd93> donc ça provient d'une révision récente ?
<rickero> non, un changement dans le template
<cqfd93> ah ?
<rickero> dans quantal, il y a le message License                             type: chapter{#2}
<rickero> no de message 1817
<rickero> c'est la traduction d'un chapitre
<rickero> il n'y a pas l'équivalent dans precise, donc il garde le titre anglais
<cqfd93> je vais sur launchpad
<rickero> quoi, TU N'Y EST MEME PAS DEJA ???
<rickero> ES
<cqfd93> :-)
<rickero> mon explication vaut ce qu'elle vaut, je n'en suis pas certain
<cqfd93> c'est bizarre
<cqfd93> et pourtant, il me semble que _ça avait été réparé dans precise
<cqfd93> je viens de recevoir les 2 pos
<rickero> tu ne peux pas réparer si tu n'as pas de texte marqué "type: chapter" dans le template
<cqfd93> oui, j'en parlerai à kevin
<cqfd93> tu es d'accord pour terminer precise ?
<rickero> oui, je pense même que quantal devrait être fixé aussi
<rickero> on trouvera des bricoles à changer jusqu'au printemps...
 * YoBoY croise les doigts pour le redémarrage de son serveur
<cqfd93> welcome back yoboy
<YoBoY> quoique… pas tout de suite j'ai un soucis de lock
<rickero> ok on croise aussi
<rickero> je croyais que julien voulait remplacer "guide à l'attention" par "guide à l'intention"... or c'est le contraire qu'il voulait. je n'aime pas à l'attention
<cqfd93> je viens de mettre des suggestions de Julien sur le pad
<rickero> :-)
<cqfd93> c'est pour ça que je pense qu'on devrait attendre pour quantal
<cqfd93> oui, et pour precise aussi, du coup ;-)
 * rickero a le vertige avec YoBoY qui fait YoYo
<cqfd93> YoBoY joue "ça s'en va et ça revient"
<YoBoY> c'est mon proxy il avait du mal :]
<cqfd93> tu t'en es sorti ?
<YoBoY> il semblerait ;)
<cqfd93> super
<rickero> Sylvie: j'arrête là les révisions
<rickero> Et je salue les deux irréductibles gaulois. pour moi, ça va être l'heure du coucou, comme disait zurix
<rickero> (j'espère que ça fait partie de votre culture bandedessinesque?)
<YoBoY> asterix? tintin ?
<cqfd93> zurix, ça ne me dit rien, ou alors c'est astérix "helétisé" ?
<cqfd93> *helvétisé
<YoBoY> http://www.asterix.com/encyclopedie/personnages/zurix.html << c'est bien mon premier réflexe
<YoBoY> et c'est bien chez les helvètes :D
<cqfd93> :-)
<rickero> bien joué, gagné :-)
<rickero> bonne nuit à tous deux
<rickero> à ... demain?
<cqfd93> bonne nuit aussi à toi
<cqfd93> évidemment, à demain !
<YoBoY> comme si je bougeais d'ici :p
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> bonsoir YoBoY !
<YoBoY> bonne nuit cqfd93
<cqfd93> Je sors et je fais un essai avec Thunderbird, après, dodo !
<YoBoY> ok
<cqfd93> hello !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-07
<rickero> bayour a tousse
<cqfd93> Salut Enrico !
<rickero> Ca va?
<cqfd93> Oui, un peu fatiguée, mais ça va
<cqfd93> Et toi ?
<rickero> haha de même
<rickero> fatigue avec
<cqfd93> le boulot...
<cqfd93> mais c'est le week-end presque sans copies à corriger :-)
<rickero> cool
<rickero> ce soir je fais grêve des traductions, suis juste venu prendre la température. (j'ai quand-même réussi à répondre à une question sur launchpad :-)
<cqfd93> ah nan, y'a pas eu de mot d'ordre de grève, pas de préavis, c'est illégal !!!! :-)
<rickero> ... puisque je n'ai pas le droit de faire grève, je décide de me reposer. je te souhaite une bonne soirée, et au revoir... à demain, probablement?
<cqfd93> A demain !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-08
<Havok_Novak> Salut à tous !
<cqfd93> Salut !
<Havok_Novak> Tu vas bien ?
<cqfd93> Super, et toi ?
<Havok_Novak> Idem, merci.
<Havok_Novak> Quoi de neuf ?
<Havok_Novak> (Questions bateaux. ^^)
<cqfd93> Je viens de passer en revue toutes les suggestions de xavier (voir sur le pad)
<Havok_Novak> Pour Quantal ou Precise ?
<cqfd93> c'était pour quantal, mais j'ai aussi corrigé sur precise
<cqfd93> si tu veux regarder mes commentaires, c'est sur le pad
<Havok_Novak> OK, je le ferai.
<cqfd93> maintenant il faut que je télécharge les po's et que je recompile
<cqfd93> ok
<rickero> Hello les gens
<cqfd93> Hello !!!
<cqfd93> Tu vas bien ?
 * cqfd93 va faire un café
<cqfd93> me revoilà
<cqfd93> Quoi de neuf ?
<rickero> tout est parfait. je relis tes commentaires sur le pad. pour le moment, un sans faute de ta part :-)
<cqfd93> Merci !
<cqfd93> Je n'ai pas tout fait, il reste quelques suggestions sur lesquelles soit je ne sais pas, soit je ne suis pas d'accord, et qu'on peut voir ensemble si tu veux
<cqfd93> tu as vu le mail que j'ai envoyé à kevin (et à toià sur les marges de bas de page ?
<rickero> salut pierre
<teolemon> yo
<rickero> Sylivie: non, mais maintenant c'est fait :-) Je ne ais pas quoi en penser
<teolemon> je pense qu'on va voir débouler du monde
<teolemon> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1131901
<teolemon> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1131931
<teolemon> ou au moins avoir plein de suggestions
<rickero> cool
<rickero> Sylvie: c'est aussi possible qu'on n'ait pas installé exactement les mêmes polices que Kevin, donc que s'il fait lui-même la génération il obtienne des résultats différents des nôtres
<cqfd93> salut pierre !
<teolemon> hola !
<YoBoY> yop les gens
<rickero> Salut YoBoY
<teolemon> oooh
<teolemon> qq1 qui a le pouvoir de punaiser des threads sur le forum...
<teolemon> just sayin'
<cqfd93> Salut YoBoY !
<YoBoY> teolemon, j'ai pas ce pouvoir là
<YoBoY> j'ai juste le pouvoir de savoir qui peut le faire ;)
<YoBoY> c'est pour punaiser quoi ?
<cqfd93> j'imagine qu'il suffir de le demander aux modos ?
<YoBoY> cqfd93, quelque chose comme ça oui :)
<teolemon_> notre travail a servi à quelque chose :-)
<teolemon_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=11798371#p11798371
<teolemon_> YoBoY, on est à combien de monde par jour sur la doc pour le moment ?
<YoBoY> la doc ?
<YoBoY> guide ?
<YoBoY> la 20aine
<teolemon_> thanks
<teolemon_> je pense que la lecture du message ci-dessus est instructive
<teolemon_> sur la nécessité de pousser le guide
<YoBoY> il a pas non plus été vraiment annoncé ;)
<cqfd93> Pierre sort par la porte et revient par la fenêtre...
<cqfd93> à moins que ça ne soit l'inverse ;-)
<teolemon> il me déconnecte très rapidement
<rickero> pierre, tu dois arrêter de regarder ta video youtube sur les traductions, tu sais les faire maintenant :-)
<teolemon> hein ?
 * teolemon goes to watch it
<teolemon> 60 vues
<teolemon> je suis en train de creuser un truc potentiellement intéressant
<teolemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributorConsole
<cqfd93> elle est sur youtube ?? Où ça ?
<YoBoY> quelle vidéo ?
<YoBoY> ha oui, c'est vrai, LA vidéo :)
<rickero> c'était une blague Pierre, c'est juste que quand tu te fais shooter c'est à cause du ping
<teolemon> ha je viens de comprendre
<teolemon> First referral from YouTube search: pierre s traduction
<teolemon> c'est ça ?
<teolemon> damn youtube stats ;-)
<teolemon> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<teolemon> pour ceux qui se demandaient à quelle fréquence étaient mises à jour les trads
<teolemon> (ou même qui ne s'étaient jamais posé la question)
<rickero> mais moi je traduis toujours tard le soir!
<cqfd93> je pensais qu'il y avait une nouvelle vidéo, mais c'est celle que je connaissais
<teolemon> oh
<teolemon> les ddtp amont remarchent
<teolemon> http://ddtp.debian.net/ddtss/index.cgi/fr
<rickero> euh... ça veut dire quoi s'il-te-plaît?
<rickero> je veux dire: à quoi tu vois que les ddtp remarchent sur cette page?
<teolemon> le site est à nouveau en ligne
<teolemon> je suis en train de lire les échanges de mails sur debian
<teolemon> pour voir où ils en sont
<rickero> ah oui, c'est celui-là qui ne répondait plus... je ne l'avais jamais vu alors j'ai pas vu que c'était celui-là :-)
<teolemon> ils ont un truc expérimental
<teolemon> http://ddtp.kleptog.org/stats/milestones/fr/rtrn:fr
<rickero> pierre, comment firefox supporte-t-il tous tes raccourcis? c'est affolant à la fin!
<rickero> :-)
<teolemon> hein ?
<teolemon> c'est à dire ?
<teolemon> si tu parles de la vidéo
<teolemon> ce n'est pas mon ordi
<teolemon> le mien a cramé la veille de la prez
<teolemon> d'où ma relative absence ces dernières semaines
<teolemon> c'est celui de YoBoYìl faut donc lui poser la question :-)
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> quels raccourcis ?
<rickero> nan t'inquiète pas YoBoY, c'est pierre qui nous arrose de raccourcis, si on lit tout il faut une semaine :-)
<YoBoY> il en poste pas tant que ça
<YoBoY> tu as pas vu mes marques-pages c'est un joli chaos organisé :)
<YoBoY> mais je vois pas le rapport avec mon ordi dans l'histoire en fait :p
<YoBoY> mis à part que c'est mon pc qu'il utilise à l'ubuntu party oui :D
<YoBoY> (le truc plein d'autocolants)
<rickero> 7 raccourcis juste pour ce soir. mais j'en n'ai mis que la moitié dans mes marque-pages, je veux pas casser mon firefox à moi!
<YoBoY> suffit juste de cliquer sur la petite étoile dans firefox et de faire les tri plus tard :p
<cqfd93> pour les deux premiers, pas besoin de raccourcis, suffit de suivre les discussions
 * rickero s'est transformé en citrouille à 00:00, au changement de date.
<rickero> il va donc se coucher, bonne nuit à tous
<YoBoY> idem, bn :)
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
<rickero> meric
<cqfd93> Bonne nuit à tous !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-09
<xabilon> plop
<YoBoY> hé les jeunes, je vous présente xabilon admin du forum
<YoBoY> (enfin, juste cqfd93  en fait :p)
<xabilon> salut
<YoBoY> j'ai cru que Pierre était là, j'avais pas vu qu'il était pas resté
<YoBoY> cqfd93, tu sais ce que Pierre voulait épingler sur le forum ?
<YoBoY> xabilon, je crois qu'il va falloir idle un peu :]
<YoBoY> désolé
<xabilon> bon, il y aura qu'à m'appeler
<cqfd93> salut !!!
<cqfd93> ça fait plaisir de s'entendre appeler "jeune" ;-)
<cqfd93> pierre voulait épingler 2 appels à traduction
<cqfd93> je peux rechercher les liens
<xabilon> "épingler", c'est à dire où exactement ?
<cqfd93> j'imagine dans les sections adéquates du forum ?
<xabilon> d'accord
 * cqfd93 va rechercher les liens
<YoBoY> je vous laisse, bisous
<cqfd93> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1131931
<cqfd93> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1131901
<cqfd93> bisous YoBoY !
<xabilon> voilà
<cqfd93> merci !
<xabilon> de rien
<rickero> Bonjour à tous
<cqfd93> salut enrico !
<cqfd93> en fait, YoBoY est là sans être là ;-)
<rickero> Ah mais je vous connais madame... non, ne prononce pas ce mot, après il croit qu'on lui donne du travail!
<cqfd93> ;-)
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> moi je suis jamais là en fait ;)
<rickero> Il a un réveil matin... et voilà, il est là
<cqfd93> hop, le voilçà !!!
<rickero> Salut YoBoY
<cqfd93> *voilà
<rickero> c'est Sylvie la coupable!
<cqfd93> LOL
<rickero> En fait, toi tu viens travailler ici, nous on est là pour se décontracter après 2 heures de framapad!
<YoBoY> je suis juste un accro des salons irc, faut pas faire attention à ma présence, je suis moins utiles que les bots présents ici ;)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> bon, je viens de recevoir les liens de launchpad, je m'en vais bosser un peu plus...
<rickero> Tien je te donne aussi de la lecture YoBoY: http://planet.ubuntu-fr.org/
<rickero> l'article de Richard Stallman me fait peur
<YoBoY> je l'ai lue
<YoBoY> je l'ai lu hier, et j'ai même signalé à aka qu'il manquait un lien vers la source, je ne sais pas si ça a été corrigé par contre
<rickero> oui je l'ai trouvée, c'est ici http://www.framablog.org/index.php/post/2012/12/08/stallman-ubuntu-espion
<rickero> mais ça pointe pas directement dessus
<rickero> ah si, c'est bon
<cqfd93> enrico, les liens vers les po's sont sur le pad et je suis en train de transférer les 2 pdf sur U1
<rickero> super, merci
<cqfd93> de rien !
<cqfd93> je reste connectée, mais j'ai plein de choses à faire, donc je serai devant le clavier en pointillés
<rickero> pas mieux
<YoBoY> rickero, je voulais dire de lien vers la source en anglais dans l'article du framablog
<YoBoY> il n'y en a pas
<rickero> ah ok. note que ça n'empêche pas de la chercher, mais ça m'a pris du temps pour la trouver. La traduction semble plutôt fidèle et c'est ce qui compte, non?
<YoBoY> trouver quoi ?
<YoBoY> la source ?
<YoBoY> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do << le texte d'origine
<rickero> oui, et ici, la réponse officieuse de jono bacon http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/07/richard-stallman-slams-ubuntu-as-spyware-prompting-canonicals-jono-bacon-to-call-fud/
<rickero> qui n'a pas tardé à répondre :-)
<YoBoY> moi ce que j'en pense…
<teolemon> hello
<cqfd93> hello !
<rickero> Salut!
<rickero> je m'apprête à libérer ma ligne... à bientôt, bonne semaine à tous
<cqfd93> Bonne semaine !
<rickero> :-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-12-04
<Hugo> Bonjour !
<Guest98973> Je souhaiterai savoir comment contribuer à la traduction :)
<Guest98973> Personne ? :/
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-12-07
<LittleDrake> Bonsoir !
<LittleDrake> je souhaiterai avoir des informations
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-12-05
<df___> Bonjour
